
Book II – Why Can’t I Compile All This Bloat? - ColinWright
https://fglt.nl/agora/book-02-why-cant-i-compile-all-this-bloat.html
======
PaulHoule
Gr8 article but if anything it underestimates the difficulty of unbloating the
hardware and os which for one thing means breaking software since it depends
on abstractions that get in the way.

